# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Ides de films ?

## fallais

Bonsoir, je viens faire un petit tout dans cette section pour solliciter votre connaissance cinmatographique ^^

Je cherche une petite liste de films  regarder pendant les nuits d'hiver, je vous laisse celle de mes "prfrs" afin de vous indiquer mes gouts :
Forest GumpBlood DiamondMon nom est personne (mon seul Western  ::?: )Million Dollar BabyBig FishA Walk to RememberAvatar...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide =)

----------


## Remizkn

Je pourrais te conseiller en vrac:

_- Fight Club
- Le 6eme Sens
- Brazil
- Angel Heart_

Que du bon!

----------


## Lyche

- Dark City
- Lucky Number Slevin
- Usual Suspect
- Les Neuf Reines
- Malfique (je suis subjectif l dessus  ::aie:: )

----------


## kuranes

- Turkish star wars (et  la rigueur, Star wars holiday special dans la foule)
- White fire
- Ninja condor 13
- Blood freak
- Aux portes de l'enfer (mon prfr ^^)

Dja ces 5 l, et aprs, n'importe quel film te semblera un chef d'oeuvre  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

Turkish Star Wars c'est plutt un gros nanard qu'un film quand mme  ::aie::  d'ailleurs, on le trouve sur www.nanarland.com

----------


## Deadpool

Salut,

Je vais ragir  la liste des films que tu as propos.

Forest Gump :
La ligne Verte, Philadelphia autres bons films avec Tom Hanks.

Blood Diamond :
Au vu du sujet du film, oriente toi peut tre vers d'autres films un peu politique du style Traffic et Syriana qui dissque respectivement le march de la drogue entre le Mexique et les EU et la gopolitique du ptrole au moyen orient.

Mon nom est personne (mon seul Western  ::?: ) :
Ben la je conseille la trilogie du Dollar de Sergio Leone (Pour une poigne de Dollars; Pour quelques Dollars de Plus; Le Bon, La Brute et le Truand), c'est culte.

Million Dollar Baby :
Les autres films d'Eastwood (Mystic River, Impitoyable, Mmoires de nos Pres etc..; etc..)

Big Fish :
Ben les autres films de Burton (Sleepy Hollow, Edward aux Mains d'Argents, Charlie et la Chocolaterie, Sweeny Todd, etc...)

A Walk to Remember :
Connais pas celui l dsol.

Avatar :
Pocahontas  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

petite mise en garde sur Sweny Tood.. C'est une comdie musicale -_-

----------


## ggnore

Adam apple

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Blood Diamond :
> Au vu du sujet du film, oriente toi peut tre vers d'autres films un peu politique du style Traffic et Syriana qui dissque respectivement le march de la drogue entre le Mexique et les EU et la gopolitique du ptrole au moyen orient.


Perso, j'aurais plutt mis Blood Diamond avec Lord of War qui montre les 2 cts du trafic d'arme.

Tandis que Traffic montre plusieurs cts du trafic de drogue.

----------


## fallais

Merci  tous ! Je dois avouer que s'il y a la p'tite larme  a fin du film, c'est pas plus mal. Et tout ce qui est action pure et dure... bof bof.

Lord of War on m'en a beaucoup parl oui.

Pour Burton j'ai surtout peur que Big Fish soit le seul, comment dire, "normal". J'adore Tom Hanks, je vais donc regarder La Ligne Verte (qui ne l'a pas encore vu  part moi  ::?: )

Pour les Western, j'avais anticip la rponse et j'ai dj demand  des amis Pour une poigne de dollars et Le bon, La brute et Le truand  ::): 

Usual Suspect, dj vu, trs bon souvenir.

Bon pour Avatar dsol, je suis encore sous le choc de la sance, a va passer ^^
Encore merci  tous  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> petite mise en garde sur Sweny Tood.. C'est une comdie musicale -_-


Oui, mais c'est trs bien.  ::):

----------


## Lyche

> Oui, mais c'est trs bien.


Il faut aimer les comdies musicales, et c'est loin d'tre mon fort  ::aie::

----------


## kuranes

> Turkish Star Wars c'est plutt un gros nanard qu'un film quand mme  d'ailleurs, on le trouve sur www.nanarland.com


Tous sont des nanars  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Tous sont des nanars


Ouai, j'ai ralis aprs, mais trop la flemme d'dit  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

Je ne te conseille pas de commencer par *Pour Une Poigne de Dollars* dans les Westerns, je trouve que c'est le moins bien des Leone. *Le Bon, La Brute, Le Truand* reste  mes yeux le meilleur mais *Il Etait Une Fois dans L'Ouest* et *Et Pour Quelques Dollars de Plus...* sont trs bons. *Il Etait une Fois en Amrique* est magnifique aussi mme si c'est pas un Western ^_^

Pour rester dans les Westerns, *Les Sept Mercenaires*, *Le Train Sifflera Trois Fois*, *Pale Rider*, *L'Homme des Hautes Plaines*, *Le Dernier Train de Gun Hill* sont des classiques.

Pour le reste j'avais pas aim *Blood Diamond* ni *Million Dollar Baby* (ni *Mon Nom est Personne* d'ailleurs), pour ce qui est de *Forrest Gump* je sais pas si c'est le thme "Guerre du Vietnam" ou plutt la comdie qui t'as attir mais y'a *Good Morning Vietnam* qui reste dans ces deux thmes, sinon *Rambo* (le 1) est trs bien.

----------


## BrItneY

Salut,

"Lord of War" est un trs bon film, je te le conseille galement ! Du mme acteur (Nicolas Cage), "Next", mais je mettrais un bmol sur "Prdictions", qui est... hum, spcial selon moi... 




> Forest Gump :
> La ligne Verte, Philadelphia autres bons films avec Tom Hanks.


Le ligne Verte est un bon film, Terminal, et Seul au monde galement, mais ne plaisent pas  tout le monde il semblerait...  ::(: 

Sinon, Will Smith a fait des bons films rcemment... Avec "Sept Vies", qui est trs sympa et qui te donnera la petite larme  la fin, et avant "I am Legend" ("Je suis une lgende"), "Hancock" est peut tre trop orient action, "Hitch" une comdie que j'adore et "I, Robot", bien que trs action, peut amener  la rflexion.

Est-ce que tu aimes les fictions ? les films d'horreur ? les animations ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour les Eastwood je rajouterai l'excellent Gran Torino

Pour Prdictions avec N. Cage, j'ai pas aim la fin, le reste est un film assez correct dans l'ensemble bien que tir par les cheveux !

----------


## fallais

Pour Will Smith, je les ai quasiment tous vu. Sept Vies par exemple correspond bien, voir mme trs bien  mon type de film (pour rpondre  ta question *BrItneY*)

Grand Torino, je l'ai vu, j'ai ador.

Pour Prdictions... je n'ai absolument pas aim  ::?:  D'ailleurs je crois que je vais arrter d'aller voir des films fantastiques de ce genre (Le jour ou la Terre s'arrtera, Prdictions, La Guerre des mondes, ...)

Pour Forrest Gump, je ne peux pas expliquer, je pourrais voir ce film des milliers de fois sans m'en lasser. On voit des moments historiques tout au long du film, on a l'impression d'tre dedans, grce au jeu de Tom Hanks, bref ^^

Voila, merci  nouveau, j'espre que vous cerner un peu mieux mes gouts.

----------


## Skyounet

Quelques films que j'ai regard recemment.

Lord of war
Snatch
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Old Boy
The Shawshank Redemption

(sont tous dans les top 250 de imdb sauf Lord of war).

----------


## gmotw

Je me suis regarde Thank you for smoking et Kiss Kiss Bang Bang, rcemment.
Rien de tel que des films un peu dcals pour passer l'hiver.

----------


## lper

::ccool:: Etant fan des frres Cohen, je te conseillerai de commencer par Fargo !
Ensuite, the big Lebowsky avec un Jeff Bridges(excellent aussi dans la disparue) au sommet de son art.  ::ccool::

----------


## fallais

Snatch, The Big Lebowski (Le Duc  ::P: ), Arnaques, Crimes et Botanique, je les ai vu. J'adore aussi ce genre de film compltement dcals.

En fait il faudrait sur AlloCin une fonction du genre "Ceux qui ont vu ce film ont aussi vu.." !

----------


## Lyche

> Snatch, The Big Lebowski (Le Duc ), Arnaques, Crimes et Botanique, je les ai vu. J'adore aussi ce genre de film compltement dcals.
> 
> En fait il faudrait sur AlloCin une fonction du genre "Ceux qui ont vu ce film ont aussi vu.." !


Si tu aimes ces films, regarde Lucky Number Slevin (pleins d'acteurs connus, Josh Hartnet, Bruce Willis, Lucy Liu, Sir Ben Kingsley, Morgan Freeman). Le film est pas trs connu, mais le scnario et la ralisation sont une tuerie. Ensuite, regarde un petit film sans budget Argentin qui s'appel "les neuf reines" (Las nuevas Reinas  ::lun:: ) Aucun budget, tout dans le jeu d'acteur et le scnario, un peu "prvisible" quand mme, mais plutt bon  ::):

----------


## bigben89

"Thank you for smoking" est vraiment sympa, maintenant que je m'en souviens.
Dans les films des frres Coen, j'avais vu "Burn after reading" que j'avais bien aim. Bien dlirant !

Quand  "The big lebowsky" ...... ma nouvelle religion : le dudeism !  :8-):

----------


## fallais

*Lord of War* et *Pour une poigne de dollars*, ca y est =)
Magnifiques.

----------


## Doksuri

Taken
Wanted
Les Evades
Les Infiltres
Memento (faut s'accrocher)
Cellular

(desole c'est pas beaucoup, mais tous ceux que j'avais en tete ont ete cite)

----------


## Lyche

Tu as aussi Les Affranchis avec Ray Liotta, Robert DeNiro, Al Pacino (entre autre  :;):  ) Qui est absolument gnial.
Blow (avec Johnny Depp et Peneloppe Cruse) une histoire vrai et tellement bien interprte

La srie de films (un peu dcals) de Kevin Smith
Dogma
Clerks 1 et 2

----------


## lper

> Dans les films des frres Coen, j'avais vu "Burn after reading" que j'avais bien aim. Bien dlirant !
> Quand  "The big lebowsky" ...... ma nouvelle religion : le dudeism !


 ::ccool:: 
J'ai trouv la rencontre Brad Pitt / John Malkovich trs russie, allez je me sers un ptit russe blanc...

----------


## Deadpool

> Tu as aussi Les Affranchis avec Ray Liotta, Robert DeNiro, *Al Pacino* (entre autre  ) Qui est absolument gnial.


Al Pacino ne joue pas dans Les Affranchis.

 :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Al Pacino ne joue pas dans Les Affranchis.


Mince, c'est Joe Pesci (le blond de l'arme Fatale  ::aie:: )

----------


## singleProject

Salut,

*Hitman* j'ai super bien aim.

*Ip Man*, vraiment excellent, je le regardais au moins 2 fois/jour pendant 1 mois lol.
*
Le voyage de Chiriko* ... en famille c'est gnial et ca change des films.

*Tatie Danielle*, si tu veux te marrer un coups  ::mrgreen:: .

*Grand Torino* ... magnifique celui-ci.

Allez, a+.

----------


## trihanhcie

- Ligne verte
- Lord of War (pour la 10 000e fois dans ce topic)
- Thank you for smoking (pareil apparemment)
- Little miss sunshine (pas vu mais on arrte pas de me le conseiller)
- Les eastwood d'une manire gnrale (j'ai ador l'change aussi mais bon il est moins connu :p)
- Walk the Line (johnny cash), Ray
- dans les films d'animation : Princesse mononoke (je le trouve mieux que chihiro, plus adulte...), Tempete de boulettes gantes (ca a t une tres bonne surprise :p) et les pixar en gnral
- le bon, la brute et le cingl : trs bonne surprise aussi ^^

Petite remarque... j'ai cru voir passer les infiltrs ! Avt de conseiller les infiltrs, je conseille  toutes les personnes de voir le film original : Infernal Affairs... Ce n'est probablement qu'une question de gout mais tout ceux qui ont vu infernal affairs l'ont prfr  Infiltrs...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> *Grand Torino* ... magnifique celui-ci.


Magnifique, certes, mais y a pas de d  Gran Torino, c'est le nom de la voiture
 ::lol::

----------


## Loceka

> Wanted


Tu parles du quel ? De Crime Spree ? De celui avec Angelina Jolie ?
Ou alors d'un de ceux-ci ?
Si c'est du premier, en effet il est marrant. Il casse pas trois pattes  un canard mais il se laisse regarder. Pour ce qui est du second, je l'ai pas vu mais vue la bande annonce je suis pas press !  ::P: 




> Petite remarque... j'ai cru voir passer les infiltrs ! Avt de conseiller les infiltrs, je conseille  toutes les personnes de voir le film original : Infernal Affairs... Ce n'est probablement qu'une question de gout mais tout ceux qui ont vu infernal affairs l'ont prfr  Infiltrs...


Tout  fait d'accord, a n'a rien  voir. Sur ce coups les ricains ont repomp le scnario mais ils ont compltement foir l'ambience. Les Infiltrs est inutilement violent, grossier (dans les mots, mais aussi dans la mise en scne et le reste) et... plat. _ Yet Another American Movie_ . On est trs loin de retrouver les motions, le suspens et la subtilit qui existent dans Infernal Affairs.
Par contre je suis tomb en vidoclub sur le Infernal Affairs "original" qui est en fait 3 films et je le dconseille pour sa lenteur... Autant la version "occidentale" en un seul volet est magnifique, autant la version asiatique originale en 3 volets traine en longueur (2 volets sont synthtiss dans notre version, le 3ime n'y est pas du tout prsent).




> Magnifique, certes, mais y a pas de d  Gran Torino, c'est le nom de la voiture


T'as oubli _Le voyage de Chiriko_  ::lol::

----------


## Doksuri

> Tu parles du quel ? De Crime Spree ? De celui avec Angelina Jolie ?
> Ou alors d'un de ceux-ci ?


je parles de celui avec Angelina Jolie.
je sais pas, je l'ai trouve tres distrayant !
pas besoin d'etre a fond dans le film pour l'apprecier quoi. ideal quand t'es fatigue ^^

----------


## Kanithael

D'ailleurs, l'ensemble des miyazaki est bien distrayant... tu t'vades toujours, c'est beau, dcal, bien fait... Mme si certains sont vraiment pour les enfants, je me suis facilement laiss entrainer, avec un sourire niais sur le visage  la fin du film  ::):  Mention spciale pour "Mon voisin Totoro" dans cet esprit...

----------


## Lyche

C'est pas un Myasaki mais ce film m'a vraiment touch quand je l'ai vue (en VOSTFR) c'est le tombeau des lucioles. Ensuite vous avez Deep Blue qui est plutt pas mal dans le style "policier". (les 2 sont des anims)

----------


## Kanithael

Oui, le tombeau des lucioles est excellent... Trs triste par contre, il faut s'accrocher.
Et il sort des studios Ghibli ce film, mme si ce n'est pas directement lui, la touche Miyazaki est plus que perceptible  :;):

----------


## Remizkn

> Salut,
> Le voyage de Chiriko[/B] ... en famille c'est gnial et ca change des films.
> Allez, a+.


Le voyage de *CHIHIRO*.

Le tombeau des lucioles est vraiment magnifique je confirme (...et trs triste).

----------


## BainE

salut,

Les Miyasaki a voir absolument, dans ceux pas nomm que j ai ador "mon voisin Totoro" et "le chateau dans le ciel" !!! 
la brigade des loups aussi (anim galement).

Puis les classiques : 
du cot de lautner : les tontons flingueurs, la srie des "monocles", le guignolo (et quelques Bellmondo peut etre, l as des as,...)
du cot Kubrick : docteur folamour, 2001 l odysse de l espace, orange mcanique, full metal jacket...

Sinon cot humour :
francais : y a les parasites et 4 garcons pleins d'avenirs... 
etrangers : les monty pythons, sacr graal, life of brian...

sinon j aime pas les comdies musicales non plus mais j aime bien les film musicaux, surtout the doors et the wall  ::D:  (oui c est vrai que c est aussi la musique que j coute).

Et puis avant de poster me vient "Tigre et dragon", "le secret des poignards volants", les premiers jackie chan (periode avant les 80's) avec la hyne intrpide, le maitre chinois... et les il tait une fois en chine avec jet li.

----------


## Doksuri

BainE => +1 pour le chateau dans le ciel (et le reste aussi)

comme Jackie Chan t'as aussi *rumble in the bronx* qui est terrible (je ne connais pas le nom fr)

je viens de penser a : *le bon la brute et le cingle* => c'est version coreen
=> le melange western + moderne est vachement bien fait

----------


## trihanhcie

> Tout  fait d'accord, a n'a rien  voir. Sur ce coups les ricains ont repomp le scnario mais ils ont compltement foir l'ambience. Les Infiltrs est inutilement violent, grossier (dans les mots, mais aussi dans la mise en scne et le reste) et... plat. _ Yet Another American Movie_ . On est trs loin de retrouver les motions, le suspens et la subtilit qui existent dans Infernal Affairs.
> Par contre je suis tomb en vidoclub sur le Infernal Affairs "original" qui est en fait 3 films et je le dconseille pour sa lenteur... Autant la version "occidentale" en un seul volet est magnifique, autant la version asiatique originale en 3 volets traine en longueur (2 volets sont synthtiss dans notre version, le 3ime n'y est pas du tout prsent).


J'avoue que je n'ai vu que le Infernal Affairs I. Le II et le III je les ai que vu rapidement et ca m'intressait pas. Il parait que le 3 est bien donc je le verrai peut-tre
Les Infiltrs, c'est juste adapt de Infernal Affairs I sauf erreur de ma part... (ou alors un peu du II mais trs rapidement...). Je ne peux que confirmer ce que tu dis... qd j'ai vu Infiltr, j'ai vraiment hallucin sur l'adaptation de mauvais gout qu'ils en ont fait ... Du vulgaire, l'ambiance qui ne ressemblait pas, la psychologie des persos etc etc. Et j'tais encore plus du qd j'ai vu qu il tait trs apprci par les critiques et le public... (il a t nomin aux oscars aussi je crois?).
Sans vouloir faire mon fan absolu de Infernal Affairs (mm si je le suis ^^), les acteurs qui jouent dedans sont "classes", l'ambiance est juste gniale, etc etc. Le point noir tant pour moi les actrices qui sont vraiment en retrait par rapport aux acteurs et qui ne servent  rien dans ce film...

----------


## trihanhcie

> Oui, le tombeau des lucioles est excellent... Trs triste par contre, il faut s'accrocher.
> Et il sort des studios Ghibli ce film, mme si ce n'est pas directement lui, la touche Miyazaki est plus que perceptible


En effet j'ai oubli le tombeau des lucioles... honte sur moi !! mais bon faut avoir le coeur accroch ... probablement un des seuls films qui a failli m'arracher une larme :p

----------


## trihanhcie

> BainE => +1 pour le chateau dans le ciel (et le reste aussi)
> 
> comme Jackie Chan t'as aussi *rumble in the bronx* qui est terrible (je ne connais pas le nom fr)
> 
> je viens de penser a : *le bon la brute et le cingle* => c'est version coreen
> => le melange western + moderne est vachement bien fait


C'est pas tempte dans le bronx pour le J. Chan? Sinon dans les vieux film de J. Chan sympa, il y a *Empereur des mers de Chine* ou qq chose comme ca...
oui vraiment j'ai bcp aim le bon, la brute et le cingl, c'tait une excellent surprise !

----------


## trihanhcie

> Les Miyasaki a voir absolument, dans ceux pas nomm que j ai ador "mon voisin Totoro" et "le chateau dans le ciel" !!! 
> la brigade des loups aussi (anim galement).


Je ne mettrai pas le chateau dans le ciel dans les classiques de miyazaki. Par contre *Nausica* l'est pour moi !
Dans les classiques de l'animation jap (aprs on aime ou on aime pas), je citerai *Ghost in the Shell*, *Akira* et *Perfect Blue*.






> Puis les classiques : 
> du cot de lautner : les tontons flingueurs, la srie des "monocles", le guignolo (et quelques Bellmondo peut etre, l as des as,...)
> du cot Kubrick : docteur folamour, 2001 l odysse de l espace, orange mcanique, full metal jacket...
> 
> Sinon cot humour :
> francais : y a les parasites et 4 garcons pleins d'avenirs... 
> etrangers : les monty pythons, sacr graal, life of brian...
> 
> sinon j aime pas les comdies musicales non plus mais j aime bien les film musicaux, surtout the doors et the wall  (oui c est vrai que c est aussi la musique que j coute).
> ...


Trs sympa aussi les *Il tait une fois en Chine* ^^ mm ... *tigre et dragon, heros, secret des poignards volants, city of the golden flower* sont des films de la mm veine pour moi... sympa sans plus

Dans les comdies francaises, les 3 frres, le diner de con
les comdies amricaines... mm  part le rcent *Very bad trip*, je n'en vois pas qui me viennent  l'esprit ^^

----------


## Lyche

Ha, oui Perfect Blue, c'est celui l dont je voulais parler plus haut. Il est terrible !

----------


## ThomasR

Je viens de voir "Bienvenue  Zombieland" rcemment, c'est bien marrant  ::aie:: 
(-16 ans s'abstenir : spaghettis dgoulinants etc...)

----------


## fallais

Je pense que je vais diter le premier post et faire une sorte de liste.
Merci pour vos propositions.

----------


## trihanhcie

En crivant sur Avatar, je me suis rappel quelques autres film qui m'ont marqu ^^

- Labyrinth de Pan (vraiment sympa niveau univers... c etait mon 1e del torro je crois)
- Hellboy 1 et 2 (surtout le 2) (pour moi qui aime pas trop les films de super heros, je trouve que del torro a fait un travail sur le bestiaire absolument fantastique)
- Dark Knight (alors celui la... je l'attendais de pied ferme et je n'ai aps du tout t dcu!!)
- MicMacs  tire-larigot. vraiment sympa ! que ce soit au niveau du scnario, des images, de l'humour, j'ai bien apprci tous les aspects... apres on aime ou pas jeunet...

----------


## singleProject

> T'as oubli _Le voyage de Chiriko_



ouais bon Chiriko, Chihiro, Chiroko c'est chinois ... l'un ou l'autre c'est pareil, tout le monde a compris.

----------


## thaundeadboss

> Je pense que je vais diter le premier post et faire une sorte de liste.
> Merci pour vos propositions.


  la liste j'ajoutrais quelque films que j'ai vu et qui m'on plu enormement
orange mecaniqueficght club25 eme heurel'associ du diablele temps d'un week endles affranchisshiningje suis saminto the wildrequiem for a dreamlittle miss sunshineocean 11 et 12snatchrevolverarnque crime et botanique.......

----------


## rafuoner

> Adam apple


Trs bon a. Du meme ralisateur :
The Green Butcher (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0342492/)

et venant du grand nord aussi :
Norway Of Life (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0808185/)

J'viens de voir Mary and Max (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0978762/), film d'animation en stop motion par un ralisateur australien. A voir aussi

Et on ne peut parler de Kubrick sans citer le film qui m'a je crois le plus marqu : 
The Shining (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081505/). Il m'a fallu 20 ans pour le voir en entier. J'l'ai vu tout (trop) petit, j'ai eu tellement peur que j'ai arrt en plein milieu. Il m'a fallu 20 ans pour me dcider  le (re)voir enfin. Et en entier !

Sinon un peu tous les Kevin Smith valent la peine :
Clercks, Mallrat, Chasing Amy, Dogma...

Quitte  me faire lyncher, j'aime bien aussi Shyamalan :
6th sense, Unbreakable, The lady in the water, The village

Et pour finir la triologie du seigneur des anneaux. En version longue pour prolong son bonheur  :;):

----------


## Djef-69

> requiem for a dream


essai Pi, mme ralisateur, mme dlire "exprience visuelle/sonore", beaucoup plus ovni que requiem dans son style 

autrement  la vole :
V pour vendetta (j'ai franchement ador!)
A scanner darkly : ovni mais un des films que je trouve le plus proche de l'univers de K.Dicks
Johnny got his gun




> Mary and max


j'ai franchement bien aim l'univers!

bienvenu a gattaca
dmineurs
Idiocratie (j'ai bien aim l'ide mme si je regrette qu'elle n'ait pas t plus pousse...)
les jason bourne (passe bien)
jeux d'enfants
las vegas parano et son ct djant
le prestige
les noces funbres
ne le dis a personne
numro 9
o'brother
oss 117 (a me fait marrer!)
rock'n'rolla
shutter island
the crow (le premier, le seul, l'unique!)
usual suspect
watchmen
persepolis
brazil
le poulpe
.../...etc

des classiques : apocalypse now, the thing, aliens, rambo (le premier, le seul, l'unique), rocky (idem), les frres ptard, stalker, les tontons flingeurs, audiard en gnral :




> Un pigeon, c'est plus con qu'un dauphin, d'accord... mais a vole...





> Faut pas parler aux cons, a les instruit





> C'est pas parce qu'on a rien  dire qu'il faut fermer sa gueule





> Vous savez quelle diffrence il y a entre un con et un voleur ?
> - Non...
> - Un voleur de temps en temps a se repose


franchement... j'adore !

----------


## Louis Griffont

J'ai ador "Good Morning England"

----------


## Canan

Pour en citer que quelque uns : 
- Hot Fuzz
- Postal
- Les sous dous passent le BAC
- Les sous dous en vacance
- The Mask
- Espion Amateur
- Jackpot
- Taken
- Yes Man
- Tous les "Ace Ventura"
- Tous les "Cube"
- Tous les "Men in black"

----------


## mortapa

la belle verte  ::ccool::

----------


## ZnhaarX

Voici une liste de mes films cultes  ::): 

Fight ClubSevenLas Vegas ParanoAmerican History XPeur PrimalThe GameBienvenue  Gattaca99FRThe GameTrainspottingOrange MecaniqueEdouard aux mains d'argentStarship TroopersShawn of the deadSnatchBrazilUsual SuspectVanilla SkyShiningEternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

----------


## Sunchaser

"Le discours d'un Roi" est a voir absolument, a mon humble avis ...

----------


## Mistraldor

Je viens contribuer.

Quelques films de Tarantino :



> Pulp fiction
> Kill Bill I et II
> Inglorious Basterd


Comdies que j'ai bien apprci :




> Case dpart (vu rcemment)
> Good morning england
> Les visiteurs
> La saga Pirates des Carabes (~ plus fantastique que comdie)
> Shaolin soccer
> Wasabi


Je conseille galement les films *Le Parrain* qui n'ont pas encore t cit.

----------

